# Récupérer une application précédemment acheté sur le Store



## Genki09 (9 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Il y a quelques mois j'ai acheté une application (un jeu) sur l'Apple Store pour mon iPod. Depuis le temps a coulé, j'ai formaté mon iPod, et changer d'ordi (pour un Mac) je n'arrivais pu du tout à faire reconnaître l'iPod sur mon PC...

J'aimerai aujourd'hui récupérer l'application, via iTunes en synchronosant l'iPod.
Mais comment récupérer l'application ? Elle doit bien être enregistré dans mon compte ou j'ignore où; Apple ne sont pas des escrocs à ce point pour ne pas sauvegarder un historiques des applications achetés


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2011)

Retélécharge l'application avec le compte utilisé pour l'acheter. Normalement (!) tu ne repayes pas.


----------



## Genki09 (10 Avril 2011)

Bah j'y ai penser, mais quand je me connecte avec mon compte, et que je retourne sur l'application, il me dise d'acheter :S (avec le prix)


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2011)

Oui, mais c'est une fois que tu auras cliqué sur acheté qu'il t'annoncera que le téléchargement est gratuit.

Sinon, Apple n&#8217;est pas des voleurs, loin de là. C'est à toi de sauvegarder tes données et tes applications achetées. Tout comme ta musique qui elle n'est pas retéléchargeble gratuitement.

SI tu n'as pas de sauvegarde, tu ne peux t'en prendre qu'à toi.


----------



## Genki09 (10 Avril 2011)

Effectivement, j'ai cliquer j'ai eu un message

"Votre mode de paiement sera débité pour cet achat et le téléchargement de votre application débutera immédiatement."

Et j'ai fait Oui (j'avais un peu peur ) et il m'a dit, que j'avais une mise à jour précédente, et que par conséquent c'était gratuit 

Merci


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2011)

En effet, cela fait peur. Ce système est assez mal conçu sachant que pour le MAC AppStore, Apple est capable de savoir ce qui a été acheté ou non.


----------



## Genki09 (11 Avril 2011)

Exactement :/

(j'ignore comment mettre résolu)


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2011)

C'est fait


----------

